# So, Pipe Resting...



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I am curious how many of you follow the rules of pipe resting?

I am just curious, of course! I always rest my pipe, as it sounds like a smart thing to do. Speaking of pipes, my Peterson appears to be breaking in nicely.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

the pipes i take to work i only let rest a few hours. I smoke them maybe 3 or 4 times a day. My nicer pipes i do let rest a few days but i have 18 so its no big deal to leave em sit.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I always let my briars have 3 days rest at the least. My cobs, however, are on call 24/7.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I try to abide by the 24 hour rule.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

8ball917 said:


> I try to abide by the 24 hour rule.


^^^^^

Same here.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

As I'm now up to 18 pipes, I generally smoke one per day, per week. Which does not necessarily mean I do not touch the last one for 18 days, as some of my pipes do not like being smoked all day, thus, I use a few to fill in for partial day use.

Never really figured it out, but in general, I would say I have about a 10-12 day rotation on most my pipes, with about 3-4 of them getting part time duty scattered in that rotation, or small ones like my old Hardcastle bent being used primarily for FVF in the evening if I've been smoking Squadron Leader or Balkan Supreme all day long. I also have my big'ol Savinelli Baronet Bruyere #803EX that I primarily use to smoke Mac Baren's Vanilla or Plumcake in the evenings for a long slow aero smoke, albeit I did use it for the first time yesterday as an all day pipe, but finally broke out my Royal Sovereign 'Collegiate' pot to finish off the day.....another 'scatter' pipe for me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Same here.


Me as well, although it stretches out a bit on some pipes. I only have a nine slot pipe rack, so my rotation is pretty much limited to that; extra pipes have been banished to the pipe box in the closet. Of course, most of those are basket pipes and cheap ebay mistakes from when I was going nuts...


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I usually make sure to carry at least 2 pipes with me each day. I will alternate between them during the day, then let them have that night and the next day as a rest....which really means, I need more pipes. I only really have enough hardware to support 2 pipes to a blend at a time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Davetopay said:


> I usually make sure to carry at least 2 pipes with me each day. I will alternate between them...


Like that with two briars. Or a briar and a cob, or a briar and a meer if feel like a long day of smoking is in my future.

Briars_* will *_get swampy in the lower half of the bowl after a couple (1-4) of smokes depending on the tobak moisture level, pipe cleaner swabbing, ambient temperature and how full the bowl was, for example. If the lower part of the chamber looks dark (or shiney/wet) then that is that. If you don't let a briar dry sufficiently you'll end up with tobak in the lower half of the bowl getting soggy and not burning well (or not burning at all). According to some, smoking a wet pipe transmits steam to your tongue and cooks it alive but I never figured out if that's true. A pipe with good cake development handles moisture better than a pipe that isn't broken in; a cob handles moisture bettern'n anything. A meer is more-or-less moisture unaffected which means the moisture must go up the stem along with the smoke. That's not a bad thing if your meer has good geometry and you have enough fluffy pipe cleaners around.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm on board with the 24hr guys...sometimes I'll smoke my churchwarden more though...it's my favorite, and I tend toward the impatient side. :dunno:


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

after a smoke or sometimes while smoking depending on the tobacco i'll run a pipe cleaner in. when finished the pipe cleaner will get folded in half and sop up any moisture if any or i will use a towel or q-tip. the pipe then gets a minimum of 12hours of rest. 90% of the time 24+ hours before a fresh bowl.

MM corn cobs get abused and once sour chucked ,takes about 6 or so months.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I seldom smoke a briar more often than once every other day.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, pretty interesting! Seems like everyone does it a bit differently.

Very interesting indeed, I suppose you could group me in with the impatient 24 hour minimum group.

I am probably going to pick up some Corn Cobs soon.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a pretty bad PAD so I've got enough pipes going to give them all 24-48 hrs rest and only one bowl/day/pipe. I have couple of meers that I smoke at will.

*Here's a simple way of looking at it: if you want a good tasting smoke the bowl has to smell sweet before you pack it.*

Sure there are guys that proved you can do what the old timers did and have one pipe you smoke til it dies, but what did THAT taste like?


----------

